# 90 Gallon Tank with Stand Price Estimate



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

How much a showroom condition USED 90 Gallon Tank with stand should Cost?


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

Hard to say, define showroom condition. I, if not most would probably consider their tanks showroom condition. 

Is the tank glass, acrylic? Has the tank been drilled? The stand is it partical board or custom built from quality lumber? does it come with a canopy of just strip light? .....etc the list goes on and on.. 

standard tank/stand used with the partical board stands, light strip and maybe some equipment (filters heaters...etc can range from $200 to $800

can you submit a picture of the tank?

Cheers


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

the tank is standard 90 gallon. with a stand from marineland not the stringray ones.
Its glass not acrylic and its not drilled.
no canopy and no light strip included.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more than $125- $150 for tank and stand in top shape.


----------



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

A new set of this would be around $300 (without canopy) so I would expect half price for an used set.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ciao said:


> How much a showroom condition USED 90 Gallon Tank with stand should Cost?


I have one that I'll be advertising for sale in the next couple of days. Attached is a picture I took at Big Al's last week to show how much they cost new for reference.

I'll be selling mine in like new condition for $400. This is for a sold pine 48x18 black stand, 90 gallon tank, glass lids and single 48 inch fluorescent fixture. Also includes approximately 2 bags of Caribsea Cichlid Sand, Coralife Digital Thermometer and power bar with built in timer.
--
Paul


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

ciao said:


> the tank is standard 90 gallon. with a stand from marineland not the stringray ones.
> Its glass not acrylic and its not drilled.
> no canopy and no light strip included.


$200.00 max, I am assuming the marineland stand is partical board, correct me if I am wrong.

I am a bit biased when it comes to stands, I had a stingray stand for a 29g fail on me. So every since then I build my own stands. So IMO I would offer no more than $150.00 - $200.00 - no glass lids and no light would probably damper my interest though.

Cheers


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

theSICKNESS said:


> $200.00 max, I am assuming the marineland stand is partical board, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I am a bit biased when it comes to stands, I had a stingray stand for a 29g fail on me. So every since then I build my own stands. So IMO I would offer no more than $150.00 - $200.00 - no glass lids and no light would probably damper my interest though.
> 
> Cheers


I believe marineland stands are all real wood and not particle boards. I think they are somewhere in the range of $400 brand new whereas the stingray stands are generally less than $200 new.

So in your case, a new 90 gallon setup like this is easily $600. The used setup you're interested will depend on the condition everything is in. Not having lids or a canopy isn't bad because you get to decide on that later.

Either way, I would take Paul's offer in a second because all his tanks and equipment are in immaculate condition.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

moved to current forum.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I got a quote from Big Als on the weekend for a 48x24x24 tank (120 gallon) with metal stand for $479.00. I was looking for a Starfire from Miracles but evidently only the manager can do that because it is a special order and he wasn't in.

Lee


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

gucci17 said:


> I believe marineland stands are all real wood and not particle boards. I think they are somewhere in the range of $400 brand new whereas the stingray stands are generally less than $200 new.
> 
> So in your case, a new 90 gallon setup like this is easily $600. The used setup you're interested will depend on the condition everything is in. Not having lids or a canopy isn't bad because you get to decide on that later.
> 
> Either way, I would take Paul's offer in a second because all his tanks and equipment are in immaculate condition.


I stand corrected  I am surprised Marineland stands are solid wood.

Having no lids or canopy/light is not bad, but it would certainly open it up for more interest - like someone just starting out in the hobby wanting the whole package.

350- 400 is what would offer. 

Cheers


----------

